# WCG sig images



## morpha (May 17, 2009)

SEE: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1385241#post1385241

I am currently writting a script that will allow 2 sig images to be made into 1 for the WCG/F@H guys... however I dont know what the WCG sig's look like.. can someone please post some pics of the available templates?

EXAMPLE: see my current sig. two different live signatures pasted together.


----------



## mike047 (May 17, 2009)

morpha said:


> SEE: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1385241#post1385241
> 
> I am currently writting a script that will allow 2 sig images to be made into 1 for the WCG/F@H guys... however I dont know what the WCG sig's look like.. can someone please post some pics of the available templates?
> 
> EXAMPLE: see my current sig. two different live signatures pasted together.



I have always used this;

http://www.boincstats.com/signature/user_1653963_project15.gif

I really don't know if WCG actually has it's own stats sig.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 17, 2009)

http://dcstat.com/

This is what I use for my little statline, thieved from a_novice.


----------



## mike047 (May 17, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> http://dcstat.com/
> 
> This is what I use for my little statline, thieved from a_novice.



I have been too lazy to set that one up


----------



## A novice (May 17, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> http://dcstat.com/
> 
> This is what I use for my little statline, thieved from a_novice.


You can’t thieve something that’s free it’s in my sig for everyone to use
Mike its one of the easiest to set up but you are not allowed to animate it at TPU


----------



## mike047 (May 17, 2009)

A novice said:


> You can’t thieve something that’s free it’s in my sig for everyone to use
> Mike its one of the easiest to set up but you are not allowed to animate it at TPU



I never liked the animated one


----------



## richardbel (May 17, 2009)

wow thanks for the link im going to try it..


----------



## 123bob (May 18, 2009)

morpha said:


> SEE: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1385241#post1385241
> 
> I am currently writting a script that will allow 2 sig images to be made into 1 for the WCG/F@H guys... however I dont know what the WCG sig's look like.. can someone please post some pics of the available templates?
> 
> EXAMPLE: see my current sig. two different live signatures pasted together.



Thx for doing this morpha!  

Bob


----------

